# Glänzender Stern



## gcaruso (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Jungs.

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich ein Stern mache das glänzt?
Ihr kennt doch die Zahnpaste Werbungen..wo eine hübsche junge
Lady lächelt und dann Ihre Zähne mit einem glänzenden Stern glänzen...

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe

Giusi


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Dezember 2004)

Im Prinzip sind das ja nur weichgezeichnete "Linien". Am besten arbeitest du da mit der Bewegungsunschärfe, kopierst die Linien mehrmals und rotierst sie, damit diese sternförmige Anordnung zustande kommt.
Allerdings müsste auch bei den Standardbrushes von Photoshop solch ein Glanzeffekt mit dabei sein.


----------



## Xdreamer (22. Dezember 2004)

Wer sucht der wird auch fündig 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials175896.html


----------

